# Sinus surgery



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone had this surgery and how long before you could ride again? How did elevation effect you, if at all? I am having it done Thursday and I am thinking of riding next week since I can't work. I'm sure the Dr will say no but I am looking for a practical answer........


----------

